# 2 Monitor anschließen



## pixelpupser (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo und schönen Sonntag durch den Äther.
Habe über Suchefunktion nicht gefunden, ob dies (leidige) Thema schon mal Thema war, daher meine Bitte um Hilfe.

Möchte 2 Monitore anschließen, Nivida GForce FX 5200 ist Grafikkarte, aktuelle Treiber vorhanden. 
Ist bestimmt simpel und ne Einstellungssache  :-(  aber nach x-00 Versuchen  ;-] . Ich kriegs einfach nicht auf die Reihe, jeden Monitor separat einzustellen und zu belegen. Alles erscheint auf jedem Desktop.
Vielleicht kennt jemand das Problem und die Lösung...?

Danke im Vorraus und verschneite Grüße
Pixelpupser


----------



## cosmic-blue (27. Februar 2005)

Du mußt einfach in der Systemsteuerung auf Anzeige gehen. Danach die Registerkarte Eigenschaften.
Dort müßtest du 2 Monitore sehen. Klicke auf den zweiten und stelle dort "Windows-Desktop auf diesen  Monitor erweitern" ein.

Fertig


----------

